# Where can I find bees to purchase in Missouri?



## countrykidz (May 12, 2008)

Hi,
I am wanting to get started keeping bees. Does anyone here know where I can find bees in Missouri to purchase? I have been searching online, but not finding much.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm glad you are interested in becoming a beekeeper, but there's a bit more to it than just buying some bees. I'd suggest slowing down just a little. Spend some time learning about bees & beekeeping, and gear up for getting bees next spring. Get books & videos at your local library; check out beekeeping websites (e.g.
http://www.beemaster.com
http://www.beesource.com
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm)
and get involved with a local beekeeping club. Both these clubs offer beekeeping classes in the spring:
http://www.mostatebeekeepers.org/Links.htm
http://www.ozarksbeekeepers.org/html/handlers_honey.html
Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected with nearby beekeepers who can help get you started.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Try googling for a beekeeping club in your area. Those folks WILL have a source of bees they can tell you about!

Here in Kansas, a gent brings up a lot of bees in the spring to sell, but it is a once a year event.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

i dont know where you are in Mo, but in North arkansas, there is a man that sells them. I bought some 2 years ago, very docile bees, he has nucs you can borrow to transport, and he keeps Dadant supplies as well that you can purchase. Pm me for his name


----------

